# bought a used dust collector, have prob



## gat_76 (May 4, 2011)

Hi, as you can tell, i am new here. 
Today i bought a Grizzly 2 HP dust collector that a guy inherited and knew nothing about.

when i looked it over, i missed something until i got it home.
there is an after market 3 prong plug for the machine, so on a hunch, i decided to check the volts of the motor.
much to my dismay, the motor says 220.
The machine has a 110 plug and runs fine, but the motor says 220. am i going to do some damage (to motor or my home wiring) if i run it as is?

the date stamped on the motor housing is 1993 and the machine is in immaculate condition.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Motor may have been rewired in the junction box for 110. Quite a few motors are dual voltage like that but it usually says so on the rating plate.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

most likley can be wired for 110 or 220 and it has been wired for 110


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yup*



Gary Beasley said:


> Motor may have been rewired in the junction box for 110. Quite a few motors are dual voltage like that but it usually says so on the rating plate.


Look on the back side of the cover on the motor to see if there is a wiring diagram. How a 220V motor is able to run efficiently on 120 V is a mystery.  Something must have been rewired. Either way Grizzly will have an online owners manual for that model which will solve the "mystery" :yes: bill


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

I've seen guy's rewire stuff to go from 220 to 110, or vise versa. My dad has a huge angled drill he uses for boring holes and he had a "temp" lamp cord on the thing haha! But all seriousness, if it runs fine, and like you said, immaculate condition, I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## gat_76 (May 4, 2011)

thanks a lot guys.
and bill, i have no idea if it is running efficiently because i have never seen on of these before in my life 

either way, you all have got me on the path to making sure what im dealing with.

or i could just run it and see if a breaker trips... lol, only kidding. my luck, ill get a fire in my attic before the breaker trips.

thanks again


----------



## gat_76 (May 4, 2011)

Locodcdude said:


> My dad has a huge angled drill he uses for boring holes and he had a "temp" lamp cord on the thing haha!


lol, maybe we are related.

my old man, the same way. my luck ran out a few times and now im super cautious.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Check this out...*

http://cdn0.grizzly.com/manuals/g1029z2_m.pdf

go to page 14 for the electricals... Doesn't show a diagranm but does show a dual voltage capability  bill

Further reading suggest a look at page 44


----------



## eccentrictinkerer (Feb 18, 2009)

Check the current draw on 120 (the impedance of the motor will protect it). 

If it's drawing quite a bit more that 10 amps it's been re-wired for 110.

If it's drawing a lot less than 10 amps it's still wired for 220.

It's also possible the previous owner wired a standard outlet for 220. Scary!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

gat_26...

All kidding aside, call griz tech support. They are alway friendly, very helpful and generaly great people who are wood workers too.

They don't care if you bought it used... I bought all the griz tools I have used but have called em several times and got great help! They may not have the highest quality tools... but they sure don't fall short on service.

~tom


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I also suspect that is a dual voltage motor that is wired for 110 instead of 220... If you have the 220 circuit, I'd rewire that thing for the 220V and go with it... While you are at it, update those old bags, I kind of doubt those bags filter the dangerous stuff out...


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

dbhost said:


> I also suspect that is a dual voltage motor that is wired for 110 instead of 220... If you have the 220 circuit, I'd rewire that thing for the 220V and go with it... While you are at it, update those old bags, I kind of doubt those bags filter the dangerous stuff out...


 
There was an article in one of the woodworking magazines about running a machine that is capable of either 110 versus 220 on one or the other. In the article they explained that there is no real benefit to running it on 220 versus 110 other than lower (half actually) current draw per phase, thus allowing smaller wiring per phase. There's no gain in efficiency by converting it to 220 according to the article. I can probably find the article if need be. I do agree about the bags though. Get a cannister filter for the top and plastic bag for the bottom if you can afford it(about $100 from Wynn Environmental). Your lungs will thank you. Also think about adding a Thien separator. Your filter will stay cleaner longer. It can be a separate unit or added at the collector ring as several woosworkers have done on here.


----------

